# I need your help



## English (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't speak English.
So I can't speak English well.
I have trying to write this in English.
I think it very difficult...
I'd like to learn English from you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want to communicate with everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...this document is correct,isn't it?

PS : I hope to not close this topic , please


----------



## D2_ (Dec 22, 2002)

erm....go take some enlish classes or read some books?

or just use http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## dice (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice to meet you errr ... English ...


----------



## English (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks very much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The page which D2_ told to me is good.
I fight to English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...and I wish to speak English well.
...this document is correct,isn't it?


----------



## Z III (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey English, what language are you?


----------



## Sinned (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes...were do you come from?

is this correct?


----------



## English (Dec 22, 2002)

I speak Japanese ((;()) gakugaku
But since I will be struck if it says, I stop saying...


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 22, 2002)

nice to meet ya... English...

i would like to learn some jap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... cuz there are lots of wonderfull games that i cant understand cus they are in japanese.....

so you learn english and i'll wait for those jap games to come out in english


----------



## KiVan (Dec 23, 2002)

"English"... nice name for a person that claims to be unable to speak english


----------



## English (Dec 24, 2002)

>>Ap0cAl1pS3
oh that's too bad...
But I don't have such a skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>there are lots of wonderfull games 
I'm happy that you said this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you will be able to do Japanese language , I think it very very good!!

>>KiVan
What is it meaning?
Sorry


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 24, 2002)

English good luck with learning english


----------



## English (Dec 24, 2002)

oops...
A Merry Christmas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...in japan


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, I'm decorating the tree right now, so it's a Merry Christmas for everyone, i guess.


----------



## English (Dec 25, 2002)

>>fat dog mendoza
Thanks.
In fact , writing here in English is becoming my English study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>>thebluesnote
I agree with you.
I think you are maybe gentle man.
But , I don't see a decorated Christmas tree so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are enviable


----------



## Smith (Dec 25, 2002)

Your english isn't bad English - Heck, it's a heck of a lot better than my Japanese.

Heh, maybe someone could use your assistance in translating ROM's


----------



## English (Dec 25, 2002)

>>Smith
I only used a dictionary.
If without it , writing is difficult for me yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dictionary is very useful.
and you too.
I want to play English ROM's translated to Japanese from you so sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's study with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





English is becoming everyday for me.
I took to English.
Thanks for everyone and this GBATEMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go to bed...zzz


----------



## Lord Graga (Dec 25, 2002)

Ok, it is getting better.
I guess it would help if i made a more correct version of the post you just made.
Here we go:

I only use a dictionary, without it, it is very diffecult for me to write in english. I think that the dictionary is very usefull.
I want to play english ROM's translated to japanese some times.
Go study with me.
English is becoming everyday for me, i took a english class.
Thanks for helping me GBATemp.
I go to bed...zzz

It looks great, for how long have you tried to learn english?


----------



## English (Dec 27, 2002)

I did mistaken grammar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Till now , I have learning for 4 years.
I took normal lesson of school.

http://www.geocities.com/kuma_293/kiminose.mp3
I like this music,although...
This is difficult for me to listen.
I couldn't catch English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to be able to understand some time.


----------



## Lord Graga (Dec 27, 2002)

Have you tried to read any book?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2002)

English, your english is quite good if you are only learning, you are able to talk to all of us and ask questions, so that is something to be proud of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You just need to write better grammar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Till now , I have learning for 4 years.
> I took normal lesson of school.



That should be...

_Up until_ now, I have _been_ learning for 4 years.
I took normal lesson_s in_ school.


----------



## English (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't speak English.
So I can't speak English well.
I have trying to write this in English.
I think it very difficult...
I'd like to learn English from you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want to communicate with everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...this document is correct,isn't it?

PS : I hope to not close this topic , please


----------



## English (Dec 28, 2002)

>>Lord Graga
I don't have many English books.
so...I'm going to try to go to English web sites. 

>>shaunj66
Thank you.
I was encouraged by you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm studying grammar and word now.
I hold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I watched USA movie today.
Title is "Minority Report".
This was not issue that I can't speak English.
Itself story was very difficult


----------



## neocat (Dec 28, 2002)

QUOTE(English @ Dec 28 2002 said:


> I watched USA movie today.
> Title is "Minority Report".
> This was not issue that I can't speak English.
> Itself story was very difficult Â


Erm...
here you go...


I watched *a* USA movie today.
*the* Title is "Minority Report".
This was not *the* issue, *the problem is*  that I can't speak English.
*the* story *itself* was very difficult  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










coolcat


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 28, 2002)

i think we have a teacher in here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

very good coolcat, i think English will like your help to learn english... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k dont get mad


----------



## neocat (Dec 28, 2002)

I sincerely hope he likes my help


----------



## English (Jan 1, 2003)

>>coolcat
Thank you very much for teaching to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like your help.
...I have a many mistake... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was a very learning for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, I go to be studying more.
If something is , tell me please.
A Happy New Year


----------



## torN (Jan 1, 2003)

Good luck learning English.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 1, 2003)

I wish i could i could speek Japanese as well as you do English.
What is your home town in Japan??

oh and try this site....itsd part of the BBC its EXCELLENT! Its what I used when I was very Young.......as you see I am not originally a British cetizen...I was born Japanese and then when I was around 1 a half I migrated to England...and I did'nt get to learn any Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









..............................any way here is the site http://www.bbc.co.uk/skillswise/words/index.shtml






-T J


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 4, 2003)

Well, good luck, English! I'll help you out anyway I can if you want me too.


----------



## English (Jan 4, 2003)

>>T J
oh...really!?
...I was deeply impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a coincidence.

I'm living in Tokyo.
It's very cold now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think USA is good and Japan too.
So you don't have to be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>http://www.bbc.co.uk/skillswise/words/index.shtml
You learned here...
OK,I try it here as you did!
Thank you very much.
I was glad to have met you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I feel a fate -- I was able to meet you.


----------



## dice (Jan 4, 2003)

It has been raining in England for a long time now.


----------



## zErO (Jan 4, 2003)

QUOTE(English @ Jan 1 2003 said:


> >>coolcat
> Thank you very much for teaching to me
> 
> 
> ...


This should be :

Thank you very much for teaching to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like your help.
...I have many mistakes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was very helpful for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, I wil be studying more.
If something is wrong , tell me please.
A Happy New Year


----------



## JeX- (Jan 4, 2003)

QUOTE(English @ Jan 4 2003 said:


> >>T J
> oh...really!?
> ...I was deeply impressed
> 
> ...


Our lives could be destined to Star-crossed friends.............lol

-T J


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 4, 2003)

QUOTE(English @ Jan 4 2003 said:


> >>T J
> oh...really!?
> ...I was deeply impressed
> 
> ...


As a teacher-in-training, I can see you're improving quickly.  There's fewer mistakes here:

OK,*I'll* try it here as you did!
Thank you very much.
I *am* glat to have met you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I feel a fate -- I was able to meet you (no easy correction; closest would be "Maybe it's fate that I met you" or "I feel so lucky to have met you")

Other than that, though, you're doing great.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 4 2003 said:


> Other than that, though, you're doing great.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


Yes, me too!
I'm very impressed! I mean, just go 3 pages back to see all the progress you make! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep on improving your english _English_!!


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Jan 4, 2003)

Count on me ! I am the 3rd best in my English class but the first and second come from angland and it's my second language so i will help !


----------



## English (Jan 9, 2003)

>>dice
Snow fell and cooled before.
I like spring... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>>T J
You are saying a neat thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes,we are friend.
and,BBC was great!
All kinds of contents was very interesting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you very much!

>>zErO
>>Tempest Stormwind
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do mistake very often at English test in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'm doing carefully...maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>>[email protected]
About June,I'll try to take an English proficiency test.
...An oral test looks difficult.

>>Dark_Firetime
It's great!
I want to be supported from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oops...Am 0:54...I'll go to bed


----------

